# Homemade flake food?



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone else has tried this. I've done the frozen shrimp mixes before but they are messy and hard to feed. Here's a list of the ingredients I used from largest to smallest amounts. Please forgive my spelling.
Raw romaine lettuce.
Cooked sweet potatoes.
frozen peas.
spirulina flake food.
whole frozen silversides.
freeze dried krill.
freeze dried daphnia.
freeze dried cyclopeeze.
raw garlic.
Anthaxyn powder "spelling?" Promotes strong red coloration.
sera fishtamin liquid vitamin.

I blended all ingredients in a food processor until it had the consistency of a fine paste. I used the sweet potatoes as both a liquid and binder and added them until the consistency was right. Then spread out on wax paper and baked at 150 degrees F until dry. I know that cooking can remove some of the nutrients so that's why I used the lowest setting on my oven. I think if I do it again I'll allow it to dry in the sun.

I just made a small batch this time to see how it works. I fed a little to one of my tanks "not the Tropheus!"and they loved it. It's still a little messy but not as bad as the frozen food. My main intention was for this to be a color enhancing food so I'm planning on feeding it every other day for a couple weeks to see if there is a change.

I would welcome any comments or suggestions.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I learned somthing. Never attempt to dry fishfood in the house again! I was out all day and came home to find my house smelling like a seafood counter. Good thing I'm married to a very understanding woman. Other than that the food is great and once completely dry doesn't cloud the water any more than normal flake food.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

What was the total cost of making all this?


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I used things I already had so it didn't cost me anything to make at the time. The veggies were from the kitchen. the other ingredients are things that I feed my fish. The anthaxyn I ordered online about six months ago I think It was about 10 bucks. I trade my fry to the lfs for credit that I use to buy food so I guess if I had to go out and purchase everything at once it would have been pretty expensive.


----------



## Azrider (Dec 6, 2005)

This is the first thread I have heard of making flake food. Thanks for sharing about it. (and the warning about the smell, I don't think my wife would be as understanding as yours.) I hate the mess with the frozen stuff. Has anyone else tried this?


----------

